# Sandhill Crane Hunt



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My dad and I drew out Box Elder Sandhill Crane tags and the season opened up yesterday. We headed up to the town of Corrine and were take out on some private land. We had 100's of geese come over and several cranes. We were able to fill both of our tags by 7:15. Huge Thanks! to everyone that helped out!

Here are a couple of photos:



















Tomorrow we will be having Sandhill Crane Shish ka bobs! It was an awesome day!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you use decoys on this hunt? Is it anything like hunting geese? Nice job!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Did you use decoys on this hunt? Is it anything like hunting geese? Nice job!


We used both Crane and geese decoys. It is alot like goose hunting, just not as many birds as you would get goose hunting.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds kind of fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the "ribeye of the sky". (I have no idea why they call them that)

We went once, screwed it up. May go out tonight.

Do you guys get an early goose license with your crane tag like we do in Wyoming?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Jeff..


That M2D sure looks good..


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Congrats on the "ribeye of the sky". (I have no idea why they call them that)
> 
> We went once, screwed it up. May go out tonight.
> 
> Do you guys get an early goose license with your crane tag like we do in Wyoming?


No, we had Utah tags. If Utah had an early goose season we could have limited pretty easy that morning.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the "ribeye of the sky". (I have no idea why they call them that)
> ...


Oh, I thought maybe Utah offered the early goose hunt to holders of crane tags, similar to Wyoming.

No geese here; they're hiding out with the doves somewhere. :lol:

I tried some new crane dekes tonight, sillosocks. I set them up in the wrong place and the wind was just terrible. Lots of cranes though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


You can hunt the early goose in Wyoming if you don't draw a crane tag, just have to buy the license. I got back today, didn't get a crane this time around, but I got some geese. I never saw a single dove while up there. I roughed up the skunk population too. 8)

I hunted with a guy who used Silosocks one year, the wind can play hell with them if its strong. I have a dozen converted silos for crane dekes, we have always had good luck with them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job Jeff.


----------

